# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  FBI warns about Smart T.V.'s

## Pauls' Revere

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/n...194715311.html

If you just bought a smart TV on Black Friday or plan to buy one for Cyber Monday tomorrow, the FBI wants you to know a few things.
Smart TVs are like regular television sets but with an internet connection. With the advent and growth of Netflix, Hulu and other streaming services, most saw internet-connected televisions as a cord-cutter's dream. *But like anything that connects to the internet, it opens up smart TVs to security vulnerabilities and hackers. Not only that, many smart TVs come with a camera and a microphone. But as is the case with most other internet-connected devices, manufacturers often don't put security as a priority.*
That's the key takeaway from the FBI's Portland field office, which just ahead of some of the biggest shopping days of the year posted a warning on its website about the risks that smart TVs pose.
"Beyond the risk that your TV manufacturer and app developers may be listening and watching you, that television can also be a gateway for hackers to come into your home. A bad cyber actor may not be able to access your locked-down computer directly,* but it is possible that your unsecured TV can give him or her an easy way in the backdoor through your router," wrote the FBI.*

----------


## Danke

VPN and other software a must.  Especially if one watches free stuff from around the world, movies, sport channels, etc...


https://troypoint.com/how-to-jailbre...abbb6e3f9ac7ea

----------


## Anti Globalist

This is the just the FBI's way of telling you that they are spying on you through your TV.

----------


## donnay

...and your smart appliances too.

----------


## jonsnows

he jailbreaking process is so much easy in Amazon FirStick. Through jailbreaking, you can get the app that you don’t get in the Amazon App store
https://techthanos.com/firestick/how-to-jailbreak-firestick/

----------


## jasson

> he jailbreaking process is so much easy in Amazon FirStick. Through jailbreaking, you can get the app that you don’t get in the Amazon App store
> https://techthanos.com/firestick/how-to-jailbreak-firestick/


Yes, Because I have already done jailbreak my firestick device. By jailbreaking firestick device (https://www.firestickhow.com/jailbreak-firestick.html), You get freedom to access & process to install apps from other platforms that aren't available within the Amazon app store & there are thousands of free streaming applications that can be installed that serve up free movies, TV shows, live channels, sports, and more.

----------

